# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Να κάνω κίνηση; Κι αν ναι, πως?

## Lemonpie5

Γνωρίζω ένα παιδί αρκετά χρόνια.
Όταν τον γνώρισα είχε σχέση , ψιλοφλερταραμε λιγάκι αλλά ως εκεί.
Μετά από κάποιο καιρό χώρισε πολύ άσχημα με την τύπισσα (τον απατησε) και από τότε ( 5 χρόνια) μάλλον δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα με καμία.
Πριν 2 χρόνια είχα κάνει κάποιες κινήσεις να τον πλησιάσω, αγγίγματα κλπ και ενώ δεχόταν (κάποιες φορές κα***νε κιόλας) δεν το συνέχισε. Έτσι κι εγώ δεν κάθισα να χάσω τον χρόνο μου και έκανα κάτι με άλλον. Μόλις το έμαθε τσατιστηκε μαζί μου , αργούσε να μου απαντάει σε μηνύματα, με απέφευγε , και οπότε βρισκόμασταν έλεγε για ψεύτικες καταστάσεις με γκόμενες ( φαινόταν ότι έλεγε ψέματα γιατί αλλιώς τα έλεγε τη μία φορά και αλλιώς την άλλη).
Είπε ότι έκανε και σχέση με μια κοπέλα για 2 μήνες. Αλλά σε μια έξοδο που ήταν και μια φίλη του μαζί αποδείχθηκε ότι με την κοπέλα που δήθεν είχε σχέση απλώς έβγαιναν. Και έχει πει και ψέματα για φίλες φίλων του ότι κατι παίζει, που επίσης αποδείχθηκαν.
Αφού τα έμαθα αυτά και έγινε ρεζίλι , το κατάλαβε και για καιρό "κρυβόταν" . Όταν ξαναρχισαμε επαφές φαινόταν όντως πιο σοβαρός και δεν ξαναειπε τετοιες ιστοριες.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουμε αρχίσει να μιλάμε πάλι και μου στέλνει και φωτό του κι εγώ δικές μου. ( Όχι με εσώρουχα και τέτοια εννοείται. Σκέφτομαι όμως μήπως του στείλω καμία με μαγιό)
Του έχω μίλησει για τους τύπους που βγήκα (κρύβοντας όμως ότι έχω κάνει και προκαταρκτικά) και έχω πει όσα παράπονα έκανα κι εδώ στο φόρουμ για την πλειοψηφία των αντρών σήμερα. Μου είπε οι έχω απόλυτο δίκιο κι ότι ο ίδιος δεν θα φερόταν ποτέ έτσι σε μια κοπέλα.
Αυτός βέβαια είναι υπερβολικά ντροπαλός και το εχει πει κιόλας ότι μόνο δύο φορές έχει φλερτάρει και για να το κάνει αυτό θέλει να είναι εκατό τοις εκατό σίγουρος ότι τον γουστάρει η άλλη.
Μου είπε ότι μάλλον εγώ βγάζω κάτι σεξουαλικό στους άντρες και μου φέρονται έτσι και του λέω " εσύ τότε γιατί δεν μου την έχεις πέσει αν είμαι σεξουαλική"
Λέει " εγώ δεν είμαι τέτοιος άνθρωπος και ντρέπομαι πολύ να την πέσω" 
Άρχισα να του λέω ότι εγώ κάποιον σαν εσένα θέλω, όχι αυτούς που την πέφτουν ατσαλα. Άρχισα να τους θάβω για να τον κάνω να αισθανθεί πως υπερτερεί (που έτσι είναι) και να πάρει θάρρος. 
Ο ίδιος βέβαια μου έχει πει αρκετές φορές ότι θέλει μια κοπέλα δίπλα του αυτό τον καιρό.

Εμένα μου αρέσει για σχέση γιατί είναι σοβαρό παιδι και εμφανισιμος σύμφωνα με το γούστο μου. Περνάω καλά οπότε συναντιέμαι μαζί του.
Φοβάμαι όμως την απόρριψη, δεν θα την αντέξω. Ειδικά από κάποιον που καίγεται για κοπέλα. Δεν με νοιάζει τόσο να θέλει εμένα συγκεκριμένα, αρκεί να θέλει να είμαστε μαζί και να περνάμε καλά , χωρίς να με βλέπει σαν ένα κομμάτι κρέας όπως όλοι οι άλλοι οι γελοίοι που βγήκα.

Εσείς στη θέση μου θα κάνατε κίνηση; Κι αν ναι, πως; 
Ο ίδιος το εχει δηλώσει εκατό φορές πως δεν κάνει κίνηση και πως αν κάποια ενδιαφέρεται πρεπει να το δείξει εκείνη αν ο άλλος είναι ντροπαλός.

----------


## nikos2

να του προτεινεις να βγειτε δεν ειναι αναγκη να γινει με καποιον σκοπο στοχο κτλ απλα να βγειτε για να γνωριστητε καλυτερα. αν αρνηθει η βρει καποια χαζη δικαιολογια μην του το ξαναπεις ασχολησου με καποιον αλλον

----------


## Lemonpie5

> να του προτεινεις να βγειτε δεν ειναι αναγκη να γινει με καποιον σκοπο στοχο κτλ απλα να βγειτε για να γνωριστητε καλυτερα. αν αρνηθει η βρει καποια χαζη δικαιολογια μην του το ξαναπεις ασχολησου με καποιον αλλον


Έχουμε βγει αρκετές φορές μαζί.
Κάνουμε παρέα κατά καιρούς αλλά είχαμε απομακρυνθεί από τότε που έμαθε ότι έκανα κάτι με άλλον

----------


## Remedy

οταν λες οτι εχετε βγει, εννοεις οι 2 σας, ή με παρεα;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Τα πρώτα χρόνια με παρέα 

Μόνοι μας τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια, αλλά όχι συνεχόμενα 
Είχαμε απομακρυνθεί όταν του είπα ότι έκανα κατι με άλλο.
Μεσολάβησε και απόσταση για 1,5 χρόνο.
Ξενέρωσα και με τα ψέματα που έλεγε και ασχολιομουν με άλλους βλάκες αλλά τώρα σοβαρευτηκε

----------


## Remedy

> Τα πρώτα χρόνια με παρέα 
> 
> Μόνοι μας τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια, αλλά όχι συνεχόμενα 
> Είχαμε απομακρυνθεί όταν του είπα ότι έκανα κατι με άλλο.
> Μεσολάβησε και απόσταση για 1,5 χρόνο.
> Ξενέρωσα και με τα ψέματα που έλεγε και ασχολιομουν με άλλους βλάκες αλλά τώρα σοβαρευτηκε


ε, ωραια. να ξαναδραστηριοποιησεις τις εξοδους σας.
φροντισε να βγαινετε οι δυο σας να τα λετε.
οταν σου ειπε οτι θελει μια κοπελα διπλα του, δεν του ειπες οτι κι εσυ θελεις κατι αντιστοιχο;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το έχω πει
Απλώς εξέφραζα την απογοήτευση μου
Εκείνος εχει πει αρκετές φορές οτι θέλει κοπέλα και παραπονιέται ότι εμείς οι γυναίκες δεν κάνουμε κινηση και δεν δίνουμε θάρρος στους άντρες να μας φλερτάρουν

----------


## Remedy

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το έχω πει
> Απλώς εξέφραζα την απογοήτευση μου
> Εκείνος εχει πει αρκετές φορές οτι θέλει κοπέλα και παραπονιέται ότι εμείς οι γυναίκες δεν κάνουμε κινηση και δεν δίνουμε θάρρος στους άντρες να μας φλερτάρουν


ε, οταν το ξαναπει, πες του οτι κι εσυ κατι τετοιο θα ηθελες ιδανικα, οχι να καυλαντιζεις και μετα να πηγαινεις σε αλλον.
ξεκινα να βγαινετε και θα ξανανοιξει η κουβεντα για σχεσεις.
ξερεις καθολου, αν με την κοπελα που ηταν πριν, ειχε ολοκληρωμενες σχεσεις; δεν ξερεις καμια φορα... σαν πολυ ντροπαλος ειναι..

----------


## Lemonpie5

> ε, οταν το ξαναπει, πες του οτι κι εσυ κατι τετοιο θα ηθελες ιδανικα, οχι να καυλαντιζεις και μετα να πηγαινεις σε αλλον.
> ξεκινα να βγαινετε και θα ξανανοιξει η κουβεντα για σχεσεις.
> ξερεις καθολου, αν με την κοπελα που ηταν πριν, ειχε ολοκληρωμενες σχεσεις; δεν ξερεις καμια φορα... σαν πολυ ντροπαλος ειναι..


Αυτό που λες το έχω αναρωτηθεί κι εγώ. 
Αρχική έλεγε ότι έκανε πρώτη φορά σεξ στα 17 του και μια αλλαγή φορά το άλλαξε και είπε στα 19.
Και η σχέση δεν ήταν μεγάλης διάρκειας.
Μια φορά είχε ρωτήσει κιόλας αν θα με πειραζε να μην έχει εμπειρίες ο άντρας και του είπα όχι.

Υποθέτει φαντάζομαι πως ούτε εγώ έχω ολοκληρώσει.

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό που λες το έχω αναρωτηθεί κι εγώ. 
> Αρχική έλεγε ότι έκανε πρώτη φορά σεξ στα 17 του και μια αλλαγή φορά το άλλαξε και είπε στα 19.
> Και η σχέση δεν ήταν μεγάλης διάρκειας.
> Μια φορά είχε ρωτήσει κιόλας αν θα με πειραζε να μην έχει εμπειρίες ο άντρας και του είπα όχι.
> 
> Υποθέτει φαντάζομαι πως ούτε εγώ έχω ολοκληρώσει.


οχι, δεν σημαινει οτι υποθετει αυτο. εκτος αν το ξερει απο φιλες σας, επειδη το συζητας πολυ. συνηθως οι απειροι προτιμουν πιο εμπειρες κοπελες για να μην ψαχνονται.
τι ηλικια εχει;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τις φιλες μου, οποτε δεν γνωριζει.

Απλα, ξερει οτι δεν εχω κανει καποια σχεση.
Ειναι 25 και εκεινος.
Δηλαδη δεν εχω ελπιδες? θα θελει εμπειρη?

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τις φιλες μου, οποτε δεν γνωριζει.
> 
> Απλα, ξερει οτι δεν εχω κανει καποια σχεση.
> Ειναι 25 και εκεινος.
> Δηλαδη δεν εχω ελπιδες? θα θελει εμπειρη?


οχι βρε.
σιγα μη του δωσεις λογαριασμο αν εισαι εμπειρη η απειρη η ολοπυρη.
δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει. τι νομιζεις; οτι το γραφει το μετωπο σου;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Κάποτε είχα και το αγχος μηπως φαινεται με καποιο τροπο ή μήπως το καταλαβαινουν απο το φασωμα.
Γι αυτο , ρωτουσα μετα οσους βγηκα αν το καταλαβαν και μου ειπαν οχι, αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να τους πιστεψω.

Δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Θα του προτεινω να βγουμε μεσα στις επομενες μερες, αλλα ξερω ηδη πως αυτος δεν θα κανει πρωτος κινηση και θα πρεπει να προσπαθησω μονο εγω.
Και αν δεν ανταποκριθει; τι γινεται;
επειδη ειναι ενα παιδι που συμπαθω και βγαινουμε, καπως παραμυθιαζω τον εαυτο μου οτι ειναι σαν σχεση κι οτι θα βγω ραντεβου
κοιταω να ειμαι παντα πολυ ομορφη κτλ
αν το χασω κι αυτο τι θα κανω;

----------


## Remedy

> Κάποτε είχα και το αγχος μηπως φαινεται με καποιο τροπο ή μήπως το καταλαβαινουν απο το φασωμα.
> Γι αυτο , ρωτουσα μετα οσους βγηκα αν το καταλαβαν και μου ειπαν οχι, αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να τους πιστεψω.
> 
> Δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Θα του προτεινω να βγουμε μεσα στις επομενες μερες, αλλα ξερω ηδη πως αυτος δεν θα κανει πρωτος κινηση και θα πρεπει να προσπαθησω μονο εγω.
> Και αν δεν ανταποκριθει; τι γινεται;
> επειδη ειναι ενα παιδι που συμπαθω και βγαινουμε, καπως παραμυθιαζω τον εαυτο μου οτι ειναι σαν σχεση κι οτι θα βγω ραντεβου
> κοιταω να ειμαι παντα πολυ ομορφη κτλ
> αν το χασω κι αυτο τι θα κανω;


οχι, δεν φαινεται με καποιον τροπο.
το μονο που μπορει να καταλαβουν, ειναι να δουν καποια απειρια. αλλα με τις 2 και 3 φορες, παλι απειρος εισαι, δεν ειναι οτι εγινες και πορνοσταρ. επομενως το καθολου εμπειρια, με το λιγο εμπειρια, δεν ξεχωριζει.
εσυ θα επιδιωκεις να βγαινετε ρε συ. δεν χρειαζεται να τουτ ην πεσεις. εκτος αν το νοιωσεις ετσι.
βγειτε λιγο καιρο και οταν αποκτησετε ανεση και οικειοτητα, βλεπετε τι θα κανετε...
αλλα βγειτε μονοι. μην αρχισετε τις παρειτσες και τα χαχανα.

----------


## Lemonpie5

ξερω πολυ καλα οτι για να συμβει κατι με τον συγκεκριμενο μονο εγω θα προσπαθησω
το εχει πει πολλες φορες ο ιδιος οτι οσο και να του αρεσει καποια ειναι κοτα και δεν θα της την πεσει, μονο αν ειναι 10000% σιγουρος οτι τον γουσταρει(που πιστευω ουτε τοτε, απλα περιμενει να του την πεσει ευθεως η αλλη)

και πες αποφασιζω να του την πεσω? πως να το κανω?
τον εχω χαιδεψει μερικες φορες και δεν απλωνει χερι να ανταποδοσει, αν και το δεχεται
μια φορα πηγα να τον φιλησω και καταλαβα οτι κα***σε, αλλα μετα το εκοψε μολις ειδε οτι το καταλαβα 

και εγω ενιωθα ασχημα και οτι δεν με θελει και οτι υστερω σε σχεση με τις αλλες που γνωριζει
εβλεπα στο φβ τα προφιλ των συναδελφων του και εμπαινα σε συγκριση με αυτες, ελεγα μηπως του αρεσει καποια απο εκει; τι παραπανω να εχει αυτη απο εμενα;
και οκ, η μια ηταν πολυ ομορφη, μου το ειπε πολυ προσφατα οτι του αρεσε, αλλα εχει σχεση και τωρα ζει μακρια (ευτυχως)
ειναι πανεμορφη στο προσωπο, πιο ομορφη απο εμενα ισως , βεβαια δεν εχει τοσο ωραιο σωμα. δεν ειναι παχια, αλλα απο φωτο με μαγιο ειναι φουλ αγυμναστη και χαλαρη στο σωμα
ι ισως ειναι για εμενα η μοναδικη μου ευκαιρια, τουλαχιστον για αυτο το διαστημα
γιατι καποιος αλλος γνωστος που να ειναι σοβαρος δεν παιζει...

----------


## Ορέστης

> Πεταχτηκε να πει την βλακεια του παλι,αν και καλα σου τα πε εχεις πλασει στο μυαλο σου συγκεκριμενα προτυπα συμπεριφορας.Ενω ολοι ειμαστε διαφορετικοι.Επισης το οτι δεν εκανες κινηση και δε ρισκαρες δε σημαινει οτι πεθαινες και για αυτην.Απο εσωτερικη ανασφαλεια δεν την προσεγγισες οχι επειδη την ειχες ερωτευτει.Επισης με το να φοβασαι την καθε λεξη που θα πεις χανεται εντελως ο αυθορμητισμος σου και ουσιαστικα αλλοιωνεται ο χαρακτηρας σου.Καλυτερα απο την αρχη να ανοιγεις τα χαρτια σου ξεδιπλωνοντας τον χαρακτηρα σου γιατι και σχεση να κανεις καποια στιγμη θα καταλαβει ποιος εισαι και αν δεν της κανεις θα σε διαολοστειλει και θα σου πει και οτι εισαι κατι αλλο απο αυτο που εδειχνες.


Οοοοχι δεν εχεις δικιο. Ισα ισα που τα εκανα χειροτερα αποκαλυπτοντας πολλα. Καλυτερα να γνωριζονται σιγα σιγα οι ανθρωποι. Η αλλη σου παρατηρηση ειναι σωστη εν μερει: Φυσικα ενιωθα ανασφαλεια, αλλα η ανασφαλεια εξαρταται απο το τι νιωθουμε για τον αλλο. Γιατι οταν εισαι ερωτευμενος σκεφτεσαι τα συναισθηματα του αλλου, και το συμφερον του αλλου, και οχι το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα. Ετσι χανεις. Τωρα αν καποιος εχει τρελη αυτοπεποιθηση, δεν ξερω πως το αντιμετωπιζει...

----------


## Ορέστης

> Είναι κλασική τακτική του να χαλάει τα θέματα των άλλων μελών μιλώντας για τα δικά του...


Ειναι κλασικη τακτικη σου να μου επιτιθεσαι με ροζουλι ξερατα οταν βλεπεις να μου τη λεει καποιος. 

Εγω απαντησα στο ποστ της της Ρεμεντυ: "ορεστη, εχεις συζητησει καθολου με ανδρες αυτο το θεμα;
ΝΑΙ, οι περισσοτεροι ετσι ειναι. και εννοουμε οτι το θελουν.
αν δεν το θελουν, μπορει να ειναι απειροι, ή να μην τους κανει κουκου, η να μην τους αρεσει η κοπελα."

Μετα χωθηκατε οι υπολοιποι και το κανατε τουρλουμπουκι.

----------


## fuego21

> Οοοοχι δεν εχεις δικιο. Ισα ισα που τα εκανα χειροτερα αποκαλυπτοντας πολλα. Καλυτερα να γνωριζονται σιγα σιγα οι ανθρωποι. Η αλλη σου παρατηρηση ειναι σωστη εν μερει: Φυσικα ενιωθα ανασφαλεια, αλλα η ανασφαλεια εξαρταται απο το τι νιωθουμε για τον αλλο. Γιατι οταν εισαι ερωτευμενος σκεφτεσαι τα συναισθηματα του αλλου, και το συμφερον του αλλου, και οχι το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα. Ετσι χανεις. Τωρα αν καποιος εχει τρελη αυτοπεποιθηση, δεν ξερω πως το αντιμετωπιζει...


Δηλαδη θεωρεις οτι της εδειξες τον πραγματικο σου εαυτο;Ετσι οπως τα περιεγραψες πριν μονο τα αρνητικα σου εδειξες.Εσυ πιστευεις οτι εδωσες το 100% του εαυτου σου;Οταν λεμε την φραση οτι αποκαλυφθηκαν τα παντα,εννοουμε και τα θετικα μας στοιχεια τα οποια ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουμε,αν αυτος ο ερωτας που νοιωθεις οτι σε κυριευει σε οδηγει στο να κανεις μονο λαθη τοτε καλυτερα να βαλεις ορια στα συναισθηματα σου

----------


## ntinti

> Ο Γιωργος ειναι ατενσιονχορ που κανει ακυρα σχολια ή ζηταει να σβηστουν τα δικα μου. Ας συζηταγε νορμαλ, να του απαντουσα. Αλλα εχει τα θεματακια του κι αυτος.


Ο Γιώργος είναι από τους λίγους ανθρώπους εδώ μέσα που έχει βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά παρά πολλούς και δεν είναι προσωπική μου άποψη υπάρχουν άλλωστε στο Φόρουμ οι απόψεις και από άλλα άτομα....

Το να μπαίνετε εσείς και να πετάτε στο άσχετο σχόλια εναντίων όχι μόνο των γυναικών, αλλά και πολλά άλλα άκυρα που έχουμε διαβάσει κατά καιρούς και να καταστρέφεται τα θέματα ,με συγχωρείς αλλά και από εμένα θα τρως όχι μια αλλά πολλές αναφορές.....

Και εγώ στο ξανά είπα σε θεωρώ πανέξυπνο και στο ξεκαθαρίζω ,θα μπαίνω στην διαδικασία όταν πρέπει και θα με βρίσκεις απέναντι σου...
Εδώ μέσα καταφέρατε κάποιοι να σταματήσουν να μπαίνουν πλέον άτομα που πραγματικά έχουν κάτι να δώσουν γιατι πολλοι απλα ειστε μεσα στην ηρωνεια και στην εξυπνάδα.,,

Το σταματάω εδώ γιατί πραγματικά έχουμε χαλάσει το θέμα της κοπέλας, αλλά να το ξέρετε τουλάχιστον από εμένα ειρωνεία πλασαρατε και εξυπνάδες ,αυτό θα εισπράττετε όλοι εσείς ....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ειναι κλασικη τακτικη σου να μου επιτιθεσαι με ροζουλι ξερατα οταν βλεπεις να μου τη λεει καποιος. 
> 
> Εγω απαντησα στο ποστ της της Ρεμεντυ: "ορεστη, εχεις συζητησει καθολου με ανδρες αυτο το θεμα;
> ΝΑΙ, οι περισσοτεροι ετσι ειναι. και εννοουμε οτι το θελουν.
> αν δεν το θελουν, μπορει να ειναι απειροι, ή να μην τους κανει κουκου, η να μην τους αρεσει η κοπελα."
> 
> Μετα χωθηκατε οι υπολοιποι και το κανατε τουρλουμπουκι.


Καλά κάνουν και στη λένε γιατί είσαι φάουλ και δεν σέβεσαι κανέναν... Άνοιξε δικό σου θέμα να μυξοκλαις...

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Είμαι χάλια πραγματικά αυτή τη στιγμή
> Τσακώθηκα με τη μητέρα μου.
> 
> Εδώ και κάτι μέρες μιλούσα με ένα παιδί από την περιοχή μου και μου ζήτησε να βγούμε ΕΔΩ (που θα μας έβλεπε τόσος κόσμος, ελεος) και του είπα να βγούμε άλλου και εκ τότε δεν ξαναεστειλε (σιγά μην ενδιαφερόταν σοβαρά, το έλεγε ότι ήθελε κάτι σχετικά χαλαρό) . 
> Και με ρώτησε κάτι για αυτόν η μάνα μου και της είπα "δεν ασχολούμαι, δεν του ξαναμιλαω) και άρχισε " γιατί δεν βγήκες;" Της εξηγώ δεν θέλω κάποιον από εδώ και άρχισε τις βλακείες της. Ότι απορριπτω και δεν κάνω υποχωρήσεις ( να ήξερε πόσες έχω κάνει) και τους διώχνω όλους με τον τρόπο μου, γιατί φοβάμαι να κάνω σχέση και βαριέμαι αμέσως.
> Ρώτησα πού είναι το κατακριτέο εφόσον δεν λέω ψέματα σε κανέναν και λέει δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να βγαίνεις μόνο για να ανεβάζεις την αυτοπεποίθηση σου και να μην θες να δώσεις τίποτα σε κανέναν άνθρωπο.
> Και λέει ότι ραντεβού της μιας φοράς κάνουν μόνο οι πληγωμένες και οι προβληματικές ( όχι ακριβώς, αλλά αυτό εννοούσε) 
> Άρχισε να με συγκρίνει με τον αδερφό μου και με γνωστές που έχουν σχέσεις και πάνε διακοπές, βγαίνουν και μου λέει " δεν θες κάτι πιο σταθερό; Γιατί το διώχνεις μόνη σου;" 
> Της εξηγώ ότι και να θέλω πλέον δεν βρίσκω κάτι σοβαρό και επέμεινε οτι εγώ φταίω που δεν με παίρνουν στα σοβαρά και οι άντρες αλλάζουν αν ενδιαφερθούν για κάποια. 
> ...


Το quotαρω για να ξαναέρθει τελευταίο.
Σας παρακαλώ πολύ μην τσακωνεστε στο θέμα μου.
Έγραψα κάτι σοβαρό σήμερα.

----------


## Κύκνος

Lemonpie, εγώ το λήγω εδώ και σου ζητώ συγγνώμη...

----------


## george1520

Άνοιξε νέο θέμα. Εδώ δεν νομίζω να μπει κανένας να διαβάσει.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν χρειάζεται συγγνώμη, βλέπω ποιος χαλασε το θέμα και ποιοι προσπάθησαν να το μαζέψουν.
Είμαστε εντάξει.

Ναι, θα ανοίξω νεο

----------


## fuego21

> Δεν χρειάζεται συγγνώμη, βλέπω ποιος χαλασε το θέμα και ποιοι προσπάθησαν να το μαζέψουν.
> Είμαστε εντάξει.
> 
> Ναι, θα ανοίξω νεο


απο εδω και περα τι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν χρειάζεται συγγνώμη, βλέπω ποιος χαλασε το θέμα και ποιοι προσπάθησαν να το μαζέψουν.
> Είμαστε εντάξει.
> 
> Ναι, θα ανοίξω νεο


Για εμενα ειναι λαθος να γραφεις τοσες λεπτομερειες. Κανεις δε μπορει να σε συμβουλεψει καλα και ξοδευεις την ενεργεια σου.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δηλαδη θεωρεις οτι της εδειξες τον πραγματικο σου εαυτο;Ετσι οπως τα περιεγραψες πριν μονο τα αρνητικα σου εδειξες.Εσυ πιστευεις οτι εδωσες το 100% του εαυτου σου;Οταν λεμε την φραση οτι αποκαλυφθηκαν τα παντα,εννοουμε και τα θετικα μας στοιχεια τα οποια ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουμε,αν αυτος ο ερωτας που νοιωθεις οτι σε κυριευει σε οδηγει στο να κανεις μονο λαθη τοτε καλυτερα να βαλεις ορια στα συναισθηματα σου


Βαρυνα το κλιμα οταν μου ειπε οτι θα εφευγε. Θα ελειπε για ενα μηνα αλλα πιστευα οτι δεν θα την ξαναβλεπα. Τελικα επεσε καραντινα. Αυτη δεν εβλεπε τοσο σοβαρα το πραγμα μεταξυ μας. Το εβλεπε πιο αναλαφρα. Ποιος ξερει πως μπορουσε να εξελιχθει.

----------

